# wireless connection ?



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

If I connect with an ethernet cable, and get a connection, can I then disconnect the cable and maintain my connection? Or does the cable have to stay in?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes. The connection comes through the cable.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

You'll need a wireless Ethernet bridge or "gaming adapter".

There is no WiFi connectivity built into any D* product.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I guess I won't be using it then........my modem and wireless router are in a different room.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

akw4572 said:


> Ok, thanks. I guess I won't be using it then........my modem and wireless router are in a different room.


Why not? Just buy a wirless gaming adaptor and connect it to the dvr and, other than setting it up, you will be all set.
My wireless router and modem are in another room, and the gaming adaptor works great for VOD and Dtv2PC.
Or am I missing something here?


----------



## fratlord (Nov 12, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Why not? Just buy a wirless gaming adaptor and connect it to the dvr and, other than setting it up, you will be all set.
> My wireless router and modem are in another room, and the gaming adaptor works great for VOD and Dtv2PC.
> Or am I missing something here?


Any suggestions on a wireless gaming adapter? Anything specific I should look for in one? Or all they all the same/similar?

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally I think you'll be very happy with the Linksys WGA600N. It requires no PC configuration... plug it into the DVR and it is autorecognized and lets you configure it there.

Check out the review here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143300


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Go with the Linksys WGA600N as Stuart says. I followed his advice after having days of problems with my WGA54G and it worked flawlessly the first time.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

fratlord said:


> Any suggestions on a wireless gaming adapter? Anything specific I should look for in one? Or all they all the same/similar?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steven


I picked up a Linksys WGA54AG on ebay for $20. It was easy to configure and works great. They are basically the same hardware as an access point or wireless router, so there's nothing really specific to look for.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can also use the Powerline Etnernet Adapters as well for the DoD.

J


----------

